# 4year old "new" 440I issues



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2018)

I just bought a 440I that was stored in a garage for a a few years and has never been used. It still has the tags and caps on the hose and gun. When i bought it I ran water to pressure test it that was good. Got it home now and putting pump saver in the lines and found some issues

the prime spray valve well not release pressure unless it is in between the prime and spray setting

on high pressure setting it leaks (slow drip) from between the pump block and the pump housing near the filter side


thanks


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

It may fix itself with use.

O-rings and gaskets are probably dried out. It might be fine with paint. Water will drip sometimes when paint would be fine.

You could probably replace the packing and all gaskets, but truth be told, I'd run some paint through and see what happens. If there's still a problem, replace the stuff then.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2018)

I'll put some paint in it thanks 

but how about the the( prime spray valve well not release pressure unless it is in between the prime and spray setting)?


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Probably the same thing...dried out and stuck parts. You could prime it up with some kerosene or diesel and let it sit for a bit.

Its kinda like getting an old car that hasn't been run. You don't want to immediately try and fire it up. Need to change and flush the fluids and let it soak for awhile.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'll put some paint in it thanks
> 
> but how about the the( prime spray valve well not release pressure unless it is in between the prime and spray setting)?



That is a prime valve, not a pressure release valve!! The pressure release is the gun trigger, you will ruin the life of the prime valve if you release pressure from it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2018)

I pulled the prime spray valve and noticed this white gasket, does not look normal?


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

O-ring P/N 221-012
Backup ring P/N 222-012

The Teflon Backup Ring is a split ring used for anti-extrusion of for the o-ring. When pressurized the split ring keeps the o-ring in place. If the valve only release in the half-way position, it might not have been tighten down all of the way.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My last 2 brand new 440's died almost as soon as I started using them. We got a good deal on them so we bought them. We already had 4 other spray rigs but when a good deal comes along why not. We have since sold all the sprayers except 2.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Epoxy Pro said:


> My last 2 brand new 440's died almost as soon as I started using them. We got a good deal on them so we bought them. We already had 4 other spray rigs but when a good deal comes along why not. We have since sold all the sprayers except 2.



"Made in China"


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> "Made in China"


After SW bought them out they turned to junk.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Epoxy Pro said:


> After SW bought them out they turned to junk.



Do mean Titan? or Purdy, Columbia, Dutchboy, P&L, Minwax... Seems to be a common theme there. I don't believe Spraytech/Wagner(titan) is owned by SW _yet_.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Do mean Titan? or Purdy, Columbia, Dutchboy, P&L, Minwax... Seems to be a common theme there. I don't believe Spraytech/Wagner(titan) is owned by SW _yet_.


I thought they bought them a couple of years ago, maybe the deal fell through. Either way Titan is now not as good as it used to be. Lots of plastic parts replaced metal parts.


----------

